# The more I play the worse I get!!



## Grogger (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I've been off work now for 3 weeks so made the most of the time by playing golf but today I've had the worse round of my life!! I've been topping balls, I now have a slice in my shot and I can't get any distance at all on my shots. 

Started off with my lowest ever score at the start of the 3 weeks with 103 (only been playing a few months) but today I stopped scoring myself after the front 9. I've got a lesson tomorrow and I'm thinking about telling my instructor I want a couple of weeks away from golf and practicing just to get my brain in order. 

Ive been playing for 7 months and only usually manage to get 3 rounds in a month due to work commitments so I can't practice that much. Has anyone else had this problem where they seem to get worse? I know it's probably coming from thinking too much about the shot which is ruining my game but I don't know what else to do?? I don't want to quit golf as I do enjoy playing (when I'm playing well) 

cheers


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2013)

Perhaps playing more has had you tinkering and thinking more rather than enjoying the time on the course and just stepping up and hitting it? Take a deep breath as the timing of your lesson is perfect and hopefully your pro will quickly see what's gone wrong and fix it so easily you'll kick yourself for not realising yourself what you were doing wrong!

The thing with golf is that if you practice alot but are practicing the wrong thing then it just gets worse!


----------



## andrew_mac (Mar 21, 2013)

Mate, I've been in a similar place and last December thought I had it cracked only to go to the range and hit daisy cutter after daisy cutter. Went again and did absolutely the same and got to the stage I was putting so much pressure on myself I could hardly hit the ball. 

Went for a lesson and explained to the pro and he did brill refresher on the basics and talked me through things to do when my game broke down again and it worked a treat.

I'd say go for the lesson and be honest with the pro and be will sort you out. Better than going to the range beating yourself up.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 21, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Perhaps playing more has had you tinkering and thinking more rather than enjoying the time on the course and just stepping up and hitting it? Take a deep breath as the timing of your lesson is perfect and hopefully your pro will quickly see what's gone wrong and fix it so easily you'll kick yourself for not realising yourself what you were doing wrong!

The thing with golf is that if you practice alot but are practicing the wrong thing then it just gets worse!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that's what's happened. To many faults in my swing are now ingrained into my mind. Just can't seem to relax when I approach the ball


----------



## markgs (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi im a new member i started playing seriously 4 months ago getting 93 average score but sunday was the worst game of my life i felt like an idiot. same problems as you. But i got back out there monday composed myself and shoot a 92 my best round yet. i spend 3 hours sunday after my round and 3 hours monday before my round putting practice. This gave me lots of confidence when on the green. best advice i can give you get straight back up and on the course asap


----------



## Wayman (Mar 21, 2013)

take few weeks off and start from simple things again


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am sort of in the same boat, swing has gone to pot, the odd glimpse then suddenly next shot is back to crapness.

I am now about to go back to basics, no thoughts and my worst problem trying to hit the ball rather than swing through it!

Take the pressure off yourself to score well. play each shot on its merits. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## markgs (Mar 21, 2013)

Another thing that helps before i take my shoot when things are going to pot is to remember to smile and enjoy what you are doing its for pleasure, so if its a bad shoot enjoy yourself smile and relax before ever shoot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2013)

Get the lesson tomorrow and then take a while to work on the fixes and drills the pro gives you. Lower the expectations and next time you go out, just try and relax. I have worked hard on swing changes over the winter and yet to play great on the course but it is very close and I can see how different the ball strike is and understand the bad shots. I'm not expecting anything magical until I can get out and playing (course waterlogged) regularly


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 21, 2013)

When I play lots and find myself getting worse, its either one of two things.

1. I get lax and don't concentrate enough on each shot leadingto poor results.

2. I cconcentrate too much and try too hard, also leading to poor results.

If you've hit consistently better in the past, it is probably more to do with your frame of mind than swing problems.


----------



## lyden (Mar 21, 2013)

I usually shoot around 82-84 pretty consistently and 87 / 88 on bad days, Sunday I played at a different course and shot 98. Shanking off the tee, slicing in to the bushes. Yesterday I was back to 12 over, forget it and get back out there. The more lessons you have the better you will get at diagnosing whats going wrong, no one is exempt from slumps.....not even McIlroy & woods!


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm the same, I've been playing for over a year, more and more in the last 6 months or so, and I have one good round for every 3 bad ones. With me its more frustration, I hit a bad shot, get p!$$Â£& off and thats me for the hole. Try to get some sort of composure back for the next hole.
When you're back in pompey give me a PM and we can go out and play crap golf somewhere together lol


----------



## LeeTurner (Mar 21, 2013)

Had the same thing a few weeks ago - I was playing four to five days a week and my scores were getting progressively worse.
I took a couple of weeks away from the course and spent a week getting back to basics without a ball, progressed to the range and then the course. 
When it starts to go wrong it's usually something simple for me such as too much backswing and a head like Churchill the dog. Playing too much when frustrated can make it much worse.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 21, 2013)

DannyOT said:



			When I play lots and find myself getting worse, its either one of two things.

1. I get lax and don't concentrate enough on each shot leadingto poor results.

2. I cconcentrate too much and try too hard, also leading to poor results.

If you've hit consistently better in the past, it is probably more to do with your frame of mind than swing problems.
		
Click to expand...

Its definitely the second one Danny. Sometimes I'm responsible for putting to much pressure on myself when I don't pull a shot off them the doubt starts creeping in. Once I have a few bad shots I start trying to hard and feel all the advice from my instructor goes out of the window


----------



## Grogger (Mar 21, 2013)

Big_Rick78 said:



			I'm the same, I've been playing for over a year, more and more in the last 6 months or so, and I have one good round for every 3 bad ones. With me its more frustration, I hit a bad shot, get p!$$Â£& off and thats me for the hole. Try to get some sort of composure back for the next hole.
When you're back in pompey give me a PM and we can go out and play crap golf somewhere together lol
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ill be up for a game soon Rick. Love this game but just wish it could be a bit more simpler sometimes


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Ive come to the conclusion that my game tends to blow up most when im thinking too much. Its definately a case of take a few days and do something else then go again imo.


----------



## lyden (Mar 21, 2013)

When your hitting bad shots just think to yourself it only takes one good one to make a par, or maybe a bogey in your case. Hitting 3 off the tee is where you rack up the big numbers.


----------



## markgs (Mar 21, 2013)

Grogger said:



			Its definitely the second one Danny. Sometimes I'm responsible for putting to much pressure on myself when I don't pull a shot off them the doubt starts creeping in. Once I have a few bad shots I start trying to hard and feel all the advice from my instructor goes out of the window
		
Click to expand...


before you take your shoot just think to yourself  if you look up you wont like what you see


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 21, 2013)

It happens to us all at some point, a couple of years ago I nearly gave up because I couldn't stop shanking the ball. A quick tip from a pro was all it took to sort out my swing.

Keep at it and do do what your instructer/pro tells you. It might not seem to have an effect at first but stick with it and when you come out the other side you will be glad you did. The first time you break 100 will be a good feeling, then you will want to beat 90.


----------

